# How to compose?



## desert (Jan 31, 2018)

pls


----------



## Illico (Jan 31, 2018)

Try to tell a story with a feeling. Audience need story. That could be with only one instrument in 30 seconds or with big Orchestra for few minutes.
For Soundcloud web context, I suggest 3 minutes max.


----------



## Karma (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm afraid this isn't possible.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 31, 2018)

sorry i believe you're looking for the logic pro x facebook group


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 31, 2018)

Noodle, imagine, play, let loose
Hone in on the idea, refine, expand. Employ some symmetrical tricks/counterpoint. 
Enter tunnel vision mode and get the job done. 


"We all operate in two contrasting modes, which might be called open and closed. 

The open mode is more relaxed, more receptive, more exploratory, more democratic, more playful and more humorous. 

The closed mode is the tighter, more rigid, more hierarchical, more tunnel-visioned. 

Most people, unfortunately spend most of their time in the closed mode. Not that the closed mode cannot be helpful. 

If you are leaping a ravine, the moment of takeoff is a bad time for considering alternative strategies. 

When you charge the enemy machine-gun post, don’t waste energy trying to see the funny side of it. Do it in the “closed” mode. 

But the moment the action is over, try to return to the “open” mode - to open your mind again to all the feedback from our action that enables us to tell whether the action has been successful, or whether further action is need to improve on what we have done. 

In other words, we must return to the open mode, because in that mode we are the most aware, most receptive, most creative, and therefore at our most intelligent. "
John Cleese


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 31, 2018)

Start by listening.


----------

